# Quel mostro di suocera



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

E poi prima o poi capiterà di essere suoceri...
Io ormai lo sono.
E sono perfetta


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner? Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


  Pessimi, sempre stati pessimi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2019)

Non ho nulla da dire dei miei suoceri
Abitano sotto di noi e andiamo d’accordo
Mio suocero mi adora
Sono uno dei motivi che pesano per me nella non separazione


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


Come sempre da caso a caso...
Assolutamente detestabili i pre-concetti.
Dai racconti, sono sicura che con mia suocera sarei andata d'accordo, ma meno con mio suocero.


----------



## Lostris (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


Rapporti cordiali, rarefatti.

In generale siamo tutta gente che si fa i fatti propri, nessuna ingerenza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Pessimi, sempre stati pessimi.


Vuoi spiegare perché?

Mia nonna paterna era tremenda, a detta di mia madre, io non l’ho conosciuta abbastanza.
Però a me è sempre sembrato impossibile avere cattivi rapporti con chi ha il merito di aver messo al mondo e cresciuto chi amiamo.
Ma specularmente non vedo come essere ostili a chi è amato dai nostri figli.
A meno che non sia evidente un atteggiamento di trascuratezza.


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2019)

rapporti sempre buoni anche dopo la separazione, i primi tempi avevo paura che mio suocero (metalmeccanico) dietro il sorriso nascondesse una chiave inglese.
Non abbiamo mai parlato più di tanto della cosa, non ho mai capito se per il bene dei nipoti, perchè si sentivano in colpa per qualche ingerenza, perchè forse non avevo tutti i torti, o semplicemente perchè sono più avanti di quanto immaginassi


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


Con la mamma del mio ex ho sempre avuto un bellissimo rapporto, da subito. Siamo rimaste in contatto, nonostante tutto. Lei lo diceva sempre che, nel caso in cui suo figlio sarebbe stato così coglione da perdermi, lei ci sarebbe stata sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2019)

I miei suoceri mi hanno sempre adorato. Senza riserve, tutti quelli che ho avuto. Un paio quando ho scaricato le figlie se la sono presa malissimo tipo traditore della patria perché erano convinti di avermi adottato. I genitori della legittima sono l'unica eccezione: con mio suocero c'è una perenne corsa a chi ce l'ha più lungo mentre mia suocera mi teme.


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I miei suoceri mi hanno sempre adorato. Senza riserve, tutti quelli che ho avuto. Un paio quando ho scaricato le figlie se la sono presa malissimo tipo traditore della patria perché erano convinti di avermi adottato. I genitori della legittima sono l'unica eccezione: con mio suocero c'è una perenne corsa a chi ce l'ha più lungo mentre mia suocera mi teme.


Ti teme perché ce l'hai più lungo del marito? :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti teme perché ce l'hai più lungo del marito? :mexican:


No, per un sacco di motivi. Primo fra tutti il fatto che so perfettamente gestire la distanza. È una donna molto intelligente.


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, per un sacco di motivi. Primo fra tutti il fatto che so perfettamente gestire la distanza. È una donna molto intelligente.


Beh, lo sei anche tu e lei lo sa benissimo. Non tutti riescono a gestire la distanza.


----------



## disincantata (2 Aprile 2019)

Io  adoro mia suocera, forse proprio perche' non ho mai capito come abbia fatto a tenersi il marito fino alla vedovanza, non scherzo, padre padrone da sempre e di piu'  da giovane,  mi hanno raccontato, morto a 82 anni e quasi suo coetaneo all'epoca. ALMENO anche se tardi si e' goduta un po' di anni senza 'ordini' dall'alto. Io il NOBEL lo darei a lei non a GRETA. Adesso e'  sempre con  una figlia e trattata come una regina.  Io con lui  non ho mai avuto una discussione,  perche'  sapevo cosa dire e ci scherzavo, ma  era, tanto per far capire, il terrore di tutto il reparto ospedaliero quando era ricoverato. L'opposto di mia suocera.  Educata, fine, intelligente, generosa, che adora i suoi figli.
Con i fratelli e sorelle di mio marito bene, una molto strana ma ci sta, ed amo tutti i miei nipoti e i loro bimbi.  2 'nuovissimi',devo ancora vederli x distanze. 
Ieri ne ho incontrati molti,non tutti, bellissima festa in famiglia. E visto mia suocera che non ha potuto partecipare, troppo stanca.
Non conosco nessun genitore dei miei 'generi'.   Una vista pochi minuti al funerale del marito mesi fa.  Non saprei riconoscerla.
Per natura frequento solo chi mi fa piacere vedere.  Per educazione posso invitare chiunque per far piacere alle figlie, se capitera' vedremo i consuoceri.  
Vivono tutti abbastanza lontano da noi.  Una all'estero.  Separata da 25 anni, il figlio ne ha 28. Non potrei dialogare con lei, non parlo inglese. Magari e' un bene. Soffre d'ansia.  
Ovvio, nessuna  figlia e' sposata.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi spiegare perché?  Mia nonna paterna era tremenda, a detta di mia madre, io non l’ho conosciuta abbastanza. Però a me è sempre sembrato impossibile avere cattivi rapporti con chi ha il merito di aver messo al mondo e cresciuto chi amiamo. Ma specularmente non vedo come essere ostili a chi è amato dai nostri figli. A meno che non sia evidente un atteggiamento di trascuratezza.


  Perchè una distanza siderale ci separa e li ha separati qualitativamente ad esempio dai miei genitori. E' dura da mettere giù così ma è la realtà ed è già un piccolo miracolo che la loro figlia non abbia preso poi così tanto da loro. Al di là della cortesia formale che mi è stata sempre riservata sono sempre stato un estraneo, avrebbero preferito magari un genero "meno", ecco, sì, la parola giusta è -meno-.... Mi sono stati comunque sempre abbastanza indifferenti. Mia moglie al contrario è sempre stata adorata dai miei, soprattutto da mio padre.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè una distanza siderale ci separa e li ha separati qualitativamente ad esempio dai miei genitori. E' dura da mettere giù così ma è la realtà ed è già un piccolo miracolo che la loro figlia non abbia preso poi così tanto da loro. Al di là della cortesia formale che mi è stata sempre riservata sono sempre stato un estraneo, avrebbero preferito magari un genero "meno", ecco, sì, la parola giusta è -meno-.... Mi sono stati comunque sempre abbastanza indifferenti. Mia moglie al contrario è sempre stata adorata dai miei, soprattutto da mio padre.


Meno cosa ?


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Meno cosa ?


  Meno capace, meno spiazzante, meno prestante, meno rompiballe, meno curioso, meno, meno di tutto, mi avrebbero preferitopiù simile alla loro orgogliosa ignorante mediocrità. (E' chiaro così?).


----------



## Lara3 (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Meno capace, meno spiazzante, meno prestante, meno rompiballe, meno curioso, meno, meno di tutto, mi avrebbero preferitopiù simile alla loro orgogliosa ignorante mediocrità. (E' chiaro così?).


Di norma lo vogliono più....tutto.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Di norma lo vogliono più....tutto.


  Certo, non tutti e non per tutto però, se -più- significa disponibilità economica magari si, ( e di questo erano contenti ) Se significava mettere in discussione o riflettere sul mondo e sulle cose un pelino più dello loro granitiche e stupide certezze anche no. Nella mia famiglia di origine, pur con tutti i suoi difetti si stava per ore a parlare dopocena delle cose del mondo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Meno capace, meno spiazzante, meno prestante, meno rompiballe, meno curioso, meno, meno di tutto, mi avrebbero preferitopiù simile alla loro orgogliosa ignorante mediocrità. (E' chiaro così?).


Così impari a sposarti una coatta con i soldi 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Così impari a sposarti una coatta con i soldi   Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


  Hahhahahahah


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahhahahahah


Guarda senza andare tanto lontano mia sorella si è sposata un bravissimo ragazzo figlio di gente che sguazza a mani basse nella propria orgogliosa mediocrità, con tutta la coerenza interna di chi abbraccia il mainstream credendoci a piene mani. Lui è stato salvato dalla carriera militare che lo ha portato fuori di casa. Ma in quelle rare riunioni di famiglia in cui Li abbiamo visti veramente C'è stato uno sforzo ecumenico pazzesco da parte nostra per riuscire ad imbastire una conversazione. Oltretutto la mia mamma, che a differenza mia è veramente una persona di animo buono, ci si è proprio data genuinamente pena per stargli appresso. Da giovane quando ero più stronzo mi sarei messo lì di punta per inserire un po' di meccanica quantistica e Bosoni di Higgs tra i discorsi di politica generale. Invece sono stato buono. Ad un certo punto, se ne sono usciti da bravi sessantacinquenni lobotomizzati che Renzi e l'unica speranza dell'Italia e a quel punto la situazione è precipitata. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda senza andare tanto lontano mia sorella si è sposata un bravissimo ragazzo figlio di gente che sguazza a mani basse nella propria orgogliosa mediocrità, con tutta la coerenza interna di chi abbraccia il mainstream credendoci a piene mani. Lui è stato salvato dalla carriera militare che lo ha portato fuori di casa. Ma in quelle rare riunioni di famiglia in cui Li abbiamo visti veramente C'è stato uno sforzo ecumenico pazzesco da parte nostra per riuscire ad imbastire una conversazione. Oltretutto la mia mamma, che a differenza mia è veramente una persona di animo buono, ci si è proprio data genuinamente pena per stargli appresso. Da giovane quando ero più stronzo mi sarei messo lì di punta per inserire un po' di meccanica quantistica e Bosoni di Higgs tra i discorsi di politica generale. Invece sono stato buono. Ad un certo punto, se ne sono usciti da bravi sessantacinquenni lobotomizzati che Renzi e l'unica speranza dell'Italia e a quel punto la situazione è precipitata.   Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


  A volte penso di essere io troppo esigente, in fondo sono buone persone...


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


Nessun  " mostro", e' da prima del matrimonio che hanno dato un saggio del fatto che fosse preferibile mantenersi entro un certo distacco, e per fortuna ho fatto tanti sbagli nel matrimonio, ma almeno ho evitato certe solenni inchiappettate da loro.
Mai dato a loro la colpa delle cose che non sono andate, e devo anche dire che se prima della rottura il mio ex marito si è convinto a fare la terapia di coppia e' stato in gran parte perché sua madre gli ha parlato dopo aver raccolto i miei sfoghi.

Per il resto, recentemente la suocera ha provato a giocarmi uno scherzetto in sede peritale, ma le si è ribaltato ampiamente contro. Il resto (compresi i regali farlocchi e simili perculamenti) sono scivolati via con loro.
Che devo dire?
Capiteranno rarissime occasioni di incontro comune in cui non avrò problemi a salutarli e ad abbozzare un sorriso. Per mio figlio restano i nonni (peraltro giovanissimi) e spero che riesca comunque a goderne il buono.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> A volte penso di essere io troppo esigente, in fondo sono buone persone...


Non sei esigente, sei giudicante. È una cosa diversa. Se poi te ne vergogni è un altro paio di maniche. Essere delle buone persone onestamente per come ragiono io non serve a un cazzo. Io ti peso per la tua utilità o meno rispetto agli schemi che ho in testa io.
Se sto investendo temp con delle persone con cui non mi fotte un cazzo di stare pensando i cazzi miei e non me ne torno nulla in tasca sto sostanzialmente sprecando vita che, come è noto, è una risorsa limitata.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mai dato a loro la colpa delle cose che non sono andate


Chissà se il tuo ex marito sotto sotto questa cosa non l'ha mai presa come un tradimento.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chissà se il tuo ex marito sotto sotto questa cosa non l'ha mai presa come un tradimento.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Naaaaa. Impossibile.
Ha sempre avuto gli occhi foderati di prosciutto: o meglio, non è proprio così. Certa roba la ha vista  (era impossibile non vedere la sorella sfrattata, per dirne una) ma parlarne era tabu. Ad intromettermi avrei al più rimediato qualche colpa pure io.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sei esigente, sei giudicante. È una cosa diversa. Se poi te ne vergogni è un altro paio di maniche. Essere delle buone persone onestamente per come ragiono io non serve a un cazzo. Io ti peso per la tua utilità o meno rispetto agli schemi che ho in testa io. Se sto investendo temp con delle persone con cui non mi fotte un cazzo di stare pensando i cazzi miei e non me ne torno nulla in tasca sto sostanzialmente sprecando vita che, come è noto, è una risorsa limitata.  Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


  Più che giudicante sono portato a vedere subito i limiti, giudicante è una cosa un po' più complessa e non credo di essere mai stato sprezzante con loro, mia moglie del resto non mi ha mai imputato niente, a loro verso di me, ad un certo punto si.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> A volte penso di essere io troppo esigente, in fondo sono buone persone...


Ci mancherebbe! Tua moglie è un “prodotto” loro.
Non credo che si debba essere amici.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe! Tua moglie è un “prodotto” loro. Non credo che si debba essere amici.


  Mia moglie è -anche- un prodotto loro. Non è che io sia in conflitto comunque, sono sempre stato sulle mie, mentre quel compagnione di mio cognato è molto più introdotto.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mia moglie è -anche- un prodotto loro. Non è che io sia in conflitto comunque, sono sempre stato sulle mie, mentre quel compagnione di mio cognato è molto più introdotto.....


Era la possibilità del conflitto che mi stupisce.
Poi è naturale non poter essere in amicizia con tutti, nel senso di avere visioni comuni che dipendono dalla cultura in senso lato.

Credo che possano essere più difficili i rapporti tra consuoceri.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era la possibilità del conflitto che mi stupisce. Poi è naturale non poter essere in amicizia con tutti, nel senso di avere visioni comuni che dipendono dalla cultura in senso lato.  Credo che possano essere più difficili i rapporti tra consuoceri.


  Con i miei sono sempre andati d'accordo, non era difficile andare d'accordo con i miei.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Più che giudicante sono portato a vedere subito i limiti, giudicante è una cosa un po' più complessa e non credo di essere mai stato sprezzante con loro, mia moglie del resto non mi ha mai imputato niente, a loro verso di me, ad un certo punto si.


Se insieme ai limiti vedi pure le possibilità di miglioramento è un discorso, se prendi una persona, gli attacchi l'etichetta e il giudizio rimane lì, sei giudicante. Sta tutto lì.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se insieme ai limiti vedi pure le possibilità di miglioramento è un discorso, se prendi una persona, gli attacchi l'etichetta e il giudizio rimane lì, sei giudicante. Sta tutto lì.


  Non è il problema di fondo e comunque e a me non è che per politically correct dia fastidio ammettere che sulle persone esrimo giudizi, lo facciamo tutti, più o meno palesemente, quello che cambia è la nostra considerazione in merito agli altri, quella è diversa e "diversifica" l'atteggiamento ed il merito delle persone.


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

Io non ho mai avuto problemi.

Poche similitudini tra la mia famiglia e quella delle suocere (due mariti, entrambi figli di madre vedova, entrambi con due fratelli, anzi una sorella e un fratello .... dovrei farmi delle domande credo )

Qualche difficoltà iniziale soprattutto con la suocera attuale - orrore, la donna divorziata con un figlio che va in analisi e non è berlusconiana - che si sono appianate e risolte alla nascita del nipote, dono del cielo di cui non finisce di ringraziarmi. Adesso tanto affetto, rispetto e gratitudine, per tante cose, non ultima il fatto di continuare ad essere sposata con suo figlio, di cui conosce benissimo i limiti.

Ora che la mia mamma è praticamente fuori dalla mia vita :triste: è per me un punto di riferimento importante e le voglio bene. Basta che non parliamo di politica!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Ho chiesto perché le barzellette sulla suocera si sprecano e andando su altri spazi di discussione ho letto cose per me incredibili sui suoceri, considerati insopportabili per ragioni risibili. 
Ad esempio ricordo una furibonda perché la suocera era venuta a trovarla e, mentre la padrona di casa si era allontanata per accudire il neonato, la suocera aveva finito di stirare le cose che erano rimaste sul tavolo da stiro.


----------



## Martoriato (2 Aprile 2019)

I miei ex suoceri mi adoravano,soprattutto lei,lui ovviamente dopo il patatrac mi vorrebbe ammazzare,lei invece anche dopo il fattaccio quando nei centri commerciali mi vedeva da lontano con il passeggino accennava ad un timido sorriso,credo che avrebbe dato qualsiasi cosa per vedere mio figlio.
Il mio suocero attuale credo che mi voglia molto bene e io ho molta stima di lui,mi fa sempre molto piacere averlo a pranzo a casa la domenica o fare una gita tutti assieme. Purtroppo sua moglie non ha fatto a tempo a conoscere il suo primo nipotino,cosa questa che arreca ancora molta malinconia alla mia compagna..


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho chiesto perché le barzellette sulla suocera si sprecano e andando su altri spazi di discussione ho letto cose per me incredibili sui suoceri, considerati insopportabili per ragioni risibili.
> Ad esempio ricordo una furibonda perché la suocera era venuta a trovarla e, mentre la padrona di casa si era allontanata per accudire il neonato, la suocera aveva finito di stirare le cose che erano rimaste sul tavolo da stiro.


Mi sono sempre stupita del fatto che le barzellette parlassero solo del rapporto suocera / genero.

Mi pare che il rapporto suocera / nuora sia molto più difficile..... un po' come amante facocera / moglie


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre stupita del fatto che le barzellette parlassero solo del rapporto suocera / genero.
> 
> Mi pare che il rapporto suocera / nuora sia molto più difficile..... un po' come amante facocera / moglie


Suocera-genero è problematico per l’invadenza della privacy che si generava in alcuni casi.
Suocera-nuora è problematico per la sostituzione nel ruolo di accudimento.
Ma credo che siano motivi di conflitto residuali.


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suocera-genero è problematico per l’invadenza della privacy che si generava in alcuni casi.
> Suocera-nuora è problematico per la sostituzione nel ruolo di accudimento.
> Ma credo che siano motivi di conflitto residuali.


Io non ho mai fatto fatica ad ammettere che il legame particolare con il figlio maschio sia sempre un po' borderline.

Intendo, quel maschio lì, tuo figlio, è l'essere umano fisicamente più compatibile con il tuo corpo, che lo ha contenuto, e c'è quella particolare intimità (da cui ogni maschio sano di mente deve sfuggire prima possibile, a partire dall'età della latenza) che la madre rimpiangerà sempre, e dalla quale si sentirà allontanata non tanto dal figlio - che farebbe solo bene - ma dall'avvento della maliardona che te lo porta via.

Scherzo, naturalmente, ma insomma, riconosco l'esistenza di una componente molto "fisica" nella gelosia della suocera verso la nuora che è colei che si piglia l'unico uomo che tu abbia amato davvero e che non potrà mai e poi mai essere tuo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non ho mai fatto fatica ad ammettere che il legame particolare con il figlio maschio sia sempre un po' borderline.
> 
> Intendo, quel maschio lì, tuo figlio, è l'essere umano fisicamente più compatibile con il tuo corpo, che lo ha contenuto, e c'è quella particolare intimità (da cui ogni maschio sano di mente deve sfuggire prima possibile, a partire dall'età della latenza) che la madre rimpiangerà sempre, e dalla quale si sentirà allontanata non tanto dal figlio - che farebbe solo bene - ma dall'avvento della maliardona che te lo porta via.
> 
> Scherzo, naturalmente, ma insomma, riconosco l'esistenza di una componente molto "fisica" nella gelosia della suocera verso la nuora che è colei che si piglia l'unico uomo che tu abbia amato davvero e che non potrà mai e poi mai essere tuo.


Io non sono gelosa.


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono gelosa.


Anche io non sono gelosa. Non è gelosia. È qualcosa di più sottile. Credo anche che si tenda a negarla quasi fosse un tabù


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non ho mai avuto problemi.
> 
> Poche similitudini tra la mia famiglia e quella delle suocere (due mariti, entrambi figli di madre vedova, entrambi con due fratelli, anzi una sorella e un fratello .... dovrei farmi delle domande credo )
> 
> ...


Ma è un fatto generazionale. Berlusconi è un totem per i vecchietti :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


anche se ora non ci sono più per me sono state come due veri genitori ,li ho subito chiamati mamma e papà  come si usava ai nostri tempi cosa che mi è sempre piaciuto fare .
Non sono mai stati invadenti ma presenti e amorevoli, non si è mai litigato per nessun motivo .
Di cose ce ne sarebbero da raccontare sono molte ,abbiamo condiviso 37 anni di vita


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè una distanza siderale ci separa e li ha separati qualitativamente ad esempio dai miei genitori. E' dura da mettere giù così ma è la realtà ed è già un piccolo miracolo che la loro figlia non abbia preso poi così tanto da loro. Al di là della cortesia formale che mi è stata sempre riservata sono sempre stato un estraneo, avrebbero preferito magari un genero "meno", ecco, sì, la parola giusta è -meno-.... Mi sono stati comunque sempre abbastanza indifferenti. Mia moglie al contrario è sempre stata adorata dai miei, soprattutto da mio padre.


bastava meno spocchia e più tolleranza


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2019)

Mia suocera era una donna speciale con la quale ho avuto rapporti difficili.oggi, con il senno di poi, mi comporterei diversamente


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> bastava meno spocchia e più tolleranza


  Soprattutto da parte tua che non mi conosci.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche io non sono gelosa. Non è gelosia. È qualcosa di più sottile. Credo anche che si tenda a negarla quasi fosse un tabù


Ci ho pensato, ma...no.
Il rapporto con il figlio maschio e la figlia femmina è diverso.
Con la figlia è come un’altra me. Una me migliore.
Con il maschio è innamoramento.
Ma ho saputo o loro hanno saputo o abbiamo saputo distaccarci il giusto.
Fino da piccoli hanno avuto uno zainetto. Portavano le loro cose. Non so se si capisce la metafora. 
Gli ho sempre riconosciuto una loro autonomia.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> bastava meno spocchia e più tolleranza


La spocchia non basta mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Soprattutto da parte tua che non mi conosci.


Stai chiedendo tolleranza?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Soprattutto da parte tua che non mi conosci.


infatti ho espresso un'opinione limitatamente a  quello che hai scritto.


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti ho espresso un'opinione limitatamente a  quello che hai scritto.


Nel tuo più puro stile di allargarti anche quando non sai di chi parli.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2019)

Troppo prestante a me fa un po' ridere , che significa?


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Troppo prestante a me fa un po' ridere , che significa?


  Ridi allora. Se tu avessi una pallida idea di come sono stato spesso trattato la voglia di ridere ti passerebbe.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2019)

Non escludo di essere io a non capire , da quello che ho letto non sembravano loro quanto tu a snobbarli.del resto  se ritieni uno troppo significa che ti senti inferiore .la prestanza di tuo genero...che importanza ha, poi?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non escludo di essere io a non capire , da quello che ho letto non sembravano loro quanto tu a snobbarli.del resto  se ritieni uno troppo significa che ti senti inferiore .la prestanza di tuo genero...che importanza ha, poi?


Invece io ho capito.
Ci sono persone che sminuiscono come se fossero quisquilie tutte le cose che loro non fanno o non sanno fare.
È come se tu venissi trattata come una che fa foto e le piacciono i quadri colorati, come se non fossi una professionista e come se l’arte fosse una questione di oggetti di arredamento.


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non escludo di essere io a non capire , da quello che ho letto non sembravano loro quanto tu a snobbarli.del resto  se ritieni uno troppo significa che ti senti inferiore .la prestanza di tuo genero...che importanza ha, poi?


  Se delle persone non capiscono quello che dici e come lo dici (nn mi riferisco alla lingua ma ai concetti) e concludono che è meglio isolarti ed escluderti per non essere turbati nelle loro granitiche certezze per me non è un problema. I problemi nascono quando pretendono di insegnarti o importi delle cose alle quali nè io nè la loro figlia crede e pensa, io non pretendo di essere amico di nessuno poichè ognuno è libero di vivere come crede, ma anch'io voglio vivere come penso sia meglio per me, specie se questo atteggiamento iniziale perdura e si consolida nel tempo. Quando mi sono messo con la loro figlia sua madre si mise di mezzo e andò a piagnucolare dal suo ex moroso, perchè io ero diverso e non mi capiva, lui sì invece, povero amicone era di casa, non importa se gliene aveva combinate di cotte e di crude (non so se hai capito di cosa sto parlando, a titolo di esempio.....).


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


In passato ho lasciato che entrassero troppo. Mi piaceva la madre del mio ex, anche se poi ho sgamato dinamiche che non andavano bene per me. (ricorderò a vita, e ad eterno monito, una sua frase "adesso te lo sei preso tu!" che mi aveva profondamente scandalizzata. Come se suo figlio fosse una cosa da passare di mano e io fossi un acquirente di cui non si accetta il reso :unhappy

Sono sempre molto piaciuta ai padri. E ho sempre trovato pochi argomenti di conversazione con le madri. Mi annoiavo io. 

Ma, di fondo, quelle sono famiglie di origine. La mia e quella dell'altro. 

Salvo le formalità da sbrigare nelle feste comandate, tendo a non stringere i rapporti. 

LA mia famiglia è la mia famiglia e la sua famiglia è la sua famiglia. 
Ognuno si gestisce la sua direttamente. 
E ci si interfaccia con quella dell'altro da quella posizione.

Ho sempre evitato l'incontro fra le rispettive famiglie. 

In dieci anni, col mio ex, si sono incontrati una volta. E tanto basta. 

Di base non ho particolarmente strutturato in me il concetto di famiglia allargata e che si allarga. 

Ora più di prima. 
io e il mio compagno siamo famiglia. 

Quelle di origine è il da dove e il da chi proveniamo. 
Ma, per quanto sia rappresentativo, è il passato. E non definisce chi siamo in maniera integrale. 

Però mi rendo conto di essere io rigida da questo punto di vista. 
E di non avere il minimo desiderio della grande famiglia che si ritrova tutta insieme allo stesso tavolo. 

Se penso alla famiglia del mio ex, con la mia famiglia non avevano nulla di dirsi.
Idem la famiglia di G. 

Anzi, con la famiglia del mio ex è bastata una volta per sfiorare l'incidente diplomatico. 
Che poi mi sarei in qualche modo dovuta sorbire io. E anche no, grazie. 

Se poi c'è da aiutare, ben disponibile. 
Ma alla giusta distanza. 

Io mi metto col figlio, non con i suoi genitori. E viceversa ritengo per me.


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io ho capito. Ci sono persone che sminuiscono come se fossero quisquilie tutte le cose che loro non fanno o non sanno fare. È come se tu venissi trattata come una che fa foto e le piacciono i quadri colorati, come se non fossi una professionista e come se l’arte fosse una questione di oggetti di arredamento.


  Si, uno degli aspetti più importanti è proprio questo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, uno degli aspetti più importanti è proprio questo.


Questa è una cosa molto frequente.
Alle donne capita quasi sempre.
”Sì, a te piace fare quelle cose lì” e potrebbero dirlo anche a Rita Levi Montalcini.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Se delle persone non capiscono quello che dici e come lo dici (nn mi riferisco alla lingua ma ai concetti) e concludono che è meglio isolarti ed escluderti per non essere turbati nelle loro granitiche certezze per me non è un problema. I problemi nascono quando pretendono di insegnarti o importi delle cose alle quali nè io nè la loro figlia crede e pensa, io non pretendo di essere amico di nessuno poichè ognuno è libero di vivere come crede, ma anch'io voglio vivere come penso sia meglio per me, specie se questo atteggiamento iniziale perdura e si consolida nel tempo. Quando mi sono messo con la loro figlia sua madre si mise di mezzo e andò a piagnucolare dal suo ex moroso, perchè io ero diverso e non mi capiva, lui sì invece, povero amicone era di casa, non importa se gliene aveva combinate di cotte e di crude (non so se hai capito di cosa sto parlando, a titolo di esempio.....).


ti chiedo scusa perchè avevo colto tutt'altro


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa perchè avevo colto tutt'altro


  Accettate di buon grado, anch'io a volte non sono chiarissimo......


----------



## Divì (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato, ma...no.
> Il rapporto con il figlio maschio e la figlia femmina è diverso.
> Con la figlia è come un’altra me. Una me migliore.
> Con il maschio è innamoramento.
> ...


È quel  che dicevo: ad un certo punto il figlio "sano" si stacca dall'abbraccio mortifero della madre e lei - se sana e intelligente - ne favorisce il distacco. Ma credo che per farlo occorre accettare, riconoscere che si tratta di un innamoramento. E poche ne sento farlo.

Sulle femmine ci credo, ma sono mamma di maschi e non so.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ridi allora. Se tu avessi una pallida idea di come sono stato spesso trattato la voglia di ridere ti passerebbe.


Beh, Magari questa sarebbe da spiegare. Essere trattato male perché sei troppo prestante fisicamente fa un po' ridere. Se invece parli del fatto che hai fatto pesare il GAP culturale, la reazione del popolino che si chiude a riccio abbarbicandosi all'analfabetismo funzionale, e la storia più vecchia del mondo. Pure tu non mi dire che la cosa non è largamente prevedibile.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Se delle persone non capiscono quello che dici e come lo dici (nn mi riferisco alla lingua ma ai concetti) e concludono che è meglio isolarti ed escluderti per non essere turbati nelle loro granitiche certezze per me non è un problema. I problemi nascono quando pretendono di insegnarti o importi delle cose alle quali nè io nè la loro figlia crede e pensa, io non pretendo di essere amico di nessuno poichè ognuno è libero di vivere come crede, ma anch'io voglio vivere come penso sia meglio per me, specie se questo atteggiamento iniziale perdura e si consolida nel tempo. Quando mi sono messo con la loro figlia sua madre si mise di mezzo e andò a piagnucolare dal suo ex moroso, perchè io ero diverso e non mi capiva, lui sì invece, povero amicone era di casa, non importa se gliene aveva combinate di cotte e di crude (non so se hai capito di cosa sto parlando, a titolo di esempio.....).


Scusa non avevo capito che il problema era che sei negro  

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> io e il mio compagno siamo famiglia.


No, siete una coppia. Su questo mi dispiace ma non la sfanghi. Sì e famiglia quando quello che stai facendo, progettando, strutturando, si cristallizza in qualcosa che diventa transgenerazionale. Non per forza in linea diretta, non per forza in linea di sangue, ma pensare di chiamare famiglia qualcosa radicata Nel presente e che vive nel presente o al massimo nello spazio di una vita umana non è famiglia. È altro. Magari pure meglio, ma è altro.
Se quello che sei, quello che veramente è stato determinante della tua esistenza, se tutti i percorsi che hai fatto per portare nel mondo qualcosa che lasciasse la tua impronta muore con te, non hai una famiglia.
Ma davvero pensi che uno si sobbarcherebbe tutto il carico di lavoro aggratise, sacrifici frustrazioni e sofferenza che comporta fare famiglia se dall'altra parte non ci fosse la ragionevole certezza che le migliori parti di te (la mia personalissima rassegna stampa) alla fine non ti sopravviveranno?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa non avevo capito che il problema era che sei negro
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


hahahah si, indovina chi viene a cena :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> hahahah si, indovina chi viene a cena :rotfl:


Io ti voglio bene, ma se da padre di figlia femmina mi si presenta un tizio prestante Nel senso che ha un batacchio che me la rovina non la prendo benissimo. Essù. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, siete una coppia. Su questo mi dispiace ma non la sfanghi. Sì e famiglia quando quello che stai facendo, progettando, strutturando, si cristallizza in qualcosa che diventa transgenerazionale. Non per forza in linea diretta, non per forza in linea di sangue, ma pensare di chiamare famiglia qualcosa radicata Nel presente e che vive nel presente o al massimo nello spazio di una vita umana non è famiglia. È altro. Magari pure meglio, ma è altro.
> Se quello che sei, quello che veramente è stato determinante della tua esistenza, se tutti i percorsi che hai fatto per portare nel mondo qualcosa che lasciasse la tua impronta muore con te, non hai una famiglia.
> Ma davvero pensi che uno si sobbarcherebbe tutto il carico di lavoro aggratise, sacrifici frustrazioni e sofferenza che comporta fare famiglia se dall'altra parte non ci fosse la ragionevole certezza che le migliori parti di te (la mia personalissima rassegna stampa) alla fine non ti sopravviveranno?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



La transgenerazionalità, che condivido, si esprime in moltissimi modi. 
Che sia un progetto che sopravvive alla coppia (intesa come vita degli individui che la compongono) che sia come un lascito, di qualunque genere a chi vien dopo. E per chi vien dopo non intendo figli di sangue. Non necessariamente almeno. 

Io non ho intenzione di trasmettere nessuno e niente di me per linea di sangue. 
Il mio compagno concorda. 

Questo non significa che il nostro "lavoro", il nostro impegno, i frutti del nostro fare aggiunti a quelli del nostro essere non siano patrimonio che resta. 
Semplicemente è qualcosa di più allargato della famiglia tradizionale. 

Siamo inoltre famiglia uno per l'altro. 
Ossia persone su cui contare. (non nei termini del mutuo soccorso, sia chiaro. Modalità che trovo comunque disfunzionale anche nelle famiglie riconosciute tali.)

Ci sono molti modi per lasciare la propria impronta. 
E tutti partono dal fatto che, per quanto siamo null'altro che granellini di polvere, è impossibile non lasciare una impronta del proprio passaggio. Nel bene o nel male, sia chiaro. 

Altro discorso è la visibilità di quell'impronta. 

Mi capita di riconoscere parti di me in chi mi circonda. A volte è netta la sensazione che abbiano semplicemente assorbito ma non saprebbero riconoscerne la fonte. 
Sorrido fra me e me riconoscendomi. 

Mi piace il riconoscimento. 
Ma torniamo al prendere doni. Il riconoscimento mi piace da chi è consapevole di quel che ha preso, da dove si è originato, dove si è collocato e che dona la condivisione di quel vissuto preso per sè. 
Però ecco. Questa è cosa dell'intimità. E non visibilità.

Se mi guardo indietro ese guardo anche nel presente (che è poi l'unico luogo in cui esistono le cose), arci, io ho una famiglia numerossima stando a quel che descrivi come famiglia. Pensa che il primo figlio di un mio ex ha il mio nome. Sono tanti i modi della famiglia, tanti i padri, tante le madri, tanti i figli.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> La transgenerazionalità, che condivido, si esprime in moltissimi modi.
> Che sia un progetto che sopravvive alla coppia (intesa come vita degli individui che la compongono) che sia come un lascito, di qualunque genere a chi vien dopo. E per chi vien dopo non intendo figli di sangue. Non necessariamente almeno.
> 
> Io non ho intenzione di trasmettere nessuno e niente di me per linea di sangue.
> ...


Altro passaggio che non condivido amica mia, è quello della famiglia a la carte. C'è un sacco di gente a cui ho cambiato la vita. Non sono famiglia per me né lo sono io per loro. E gli ho davvero cambiato l'esistenza. Ci sono un paio di persone che conosco che hanno avuto il terzo figlio grazie a me. Quel bambino mi deve la sua esistenza, altro che il nome. Ma non è famiglia né lo sono io per lui. L'unico modo che esiste per costruire una famiglia e mettere al mondo o adottare qualcuno prima che sia formato come essere umano e formarlo come dici tu. A tutto il resto puoi dare altri nomi, ma non quello di famiglia. Tu e il tuo compagno siete una coppia. Che per molti versi è meglio di una famiglia ma non è la stessa cosa. Proprio perché la famiglia, nostro malgrado, oggettivizza. Non ci permette di utilizzare tutte le categorie logiche che usiamo al di fuori della famiglia. Ti sembrerò un po' rigido tra me e te c'è una grossa asimmetria in questo. Io ho provato entrambe le situazioni fino in fondo, tu no. " se non hai figli non puoi capire" È un'espressione vuota e banale finché un figlio non te la riempie. E per fortuna che è vuota, perché si riempie talmente tanto, con una sedimentazione incessante in cui più fatti accadono, più c'è sforzo intellettuale per riorganizzare tutta quella mole di dati situazioni e sentimenti che altrimenti si impazzirebbe.
Comunque no, io, te e miciomao non è una famiglia. L'unica evidenza oggettiva che posso fornire a chi non abbia figli come te e di guardare chi è intorno ai 50 55 anni. Guarda chi è invecchiato per qualcun altro e chi è invecchiato per sé stesso. Per come vivo io, non c'è partita. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro passaggio che non condivido amica mia, è quello della famiglia a la carte. C'è un sacco di gente a cui ho cambiato la vita. Non sono famiglia per me né lo sono io per loro. E gli ho davvero cambiato l'esistenza. Ci sono un paio di persone che conosco che hanno avuto il terzo figlio grazie a me. Quel bambino mi deve la sua esistenza, altro che il nome. Ma non è famiglia né lo sono io per lui. L'unico modo che esiste per costruire una famiglia e mettere al mondo o adottare qualcuno prima che sia formato come essere umano e formarlo come dici tu. A tutto il resto puoi dare altri nomi, ma non quello di famiglia. Tu e il tuo compagno siete una coppia. Che per molti versi è meglio di una famiglia ma non è la stessa cosa. Proprio perché la famiglia, nostro malgrado, oggettivizza. Non ci permette di utilizzare tutte le categorie logiche che usiamo al di fuori della famiglia. Ti sembrerò un po' rigido tra me e te c'è una grossa asimmetria in questo. Io ho provato entrambe le situazioni fino in fondo, tu no. " se non hai figli non puoi capire" È un'espressione vuota e banale finché un figlio non te la riempie. E per fortuna che è vuota, perché si riempie talmente tanto, con una sedimentazione incessante in cui più fatti accadono, più c'è sforzo intellettuale per riorganizzare tutta quella mole di dati situazioni e sentimenti che altrimenti si impazzirebbe.
> Comunque no, *io, te e miciomao* non è una famiglia. L'unica evidenza oggettiva che posso fornire a chi non abbia figli come te e di guardare chi è intorno ai 50 55 anni. Guarda chi è invecchiato per qualcun altro e chi è invecchiato per sé stesso. Per come vivo io, non c'è partita.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl:

invecchiamo tutti per noi stessi. La differenza è dove si dirige lo sguardo. 
Ad abbracciare più o meno spazio fuori di noi a diradare la sensazione della vita che scorre fra le dita. Il senso della morte che apparentemente si avvicina, ma che in realtà è in ogni passo vien compiuto. 

Non ho mai pensato fosse vuota quell'affermazione. Anzi. 
La vedo tanto piena quanto il corrispettivo, ossia "tu hai figli, non puoi capire il non averne". 

Semplicemente penso che il fare figli non sia l'unico modo per riempire alcune affermazioni di sè. 

Per mia fortuna, nessuno ha mai fatto figli grazie a me: Non me lo sarei potuta perdonare. Dico davvero. 

L'esempio del nome non era tanto riguardo il figlio, quanto le motivazioni che lui ha usato per se stesso nell'utilizzo di quel nome. 
Ed è la visibilità del mio lascito a lui (padre). Lascito che lui ha preso per sè, in modi che io neanche credevo possibili. (e questo è riconoscimento)

E' famiglia? Per certi versi sì.
E' uno dei luoghi in cui ci sono "resti" di me. Mie impronte. 

Per altri versi non lo è. 
Non lo è sicuramente nella cristallizzazione di quelle mie impronte. 

Che è poi una delle cose che a me non piace della famiglia tradizionale. 
Riempirla della necessità di esserci. Ricerca di eternità. 
Non mi piace e non la ricerco. 

Adoro la mia caducità. E spero che le impronte che lascio dietro di me, nel tempo, si confondano, e diventino altro da ciò che erano in origine. Che si trasformino e siano concretamente patrimonio per il muoversi nel fluire di una vita. 

Questo per me è famiglia. 

Che, lo riconosco, è cosa ben diversa dalla concezione per cui la famiglia è il luogo del "mantenimento" di ciò che è stato. 

Non capisco davvero la necessità di proseguire la propria esistenza attraverso un figlio. 
Quindi quella fra se per me è perfetta. 
Per quanto io sia consapevole che è esattamente questo che mi ha portata qui. 

Capisco invece la necessità di una definizione diffusa e riconoscibile di famiglia. 
Non ritengo necessario che le mie definizioni siano però allineate con le definizioni diffuse. 

La famiglia è anche un sentire. Un luogo dell'emozione e del sentimento. 
Ed è estremamente presente. Non ha passato e non ha futuro. In sè.

Il passato e il futuro è dato dai legami che si costruiscono in quel presente e dai risvolti che quei legami hanno per chi li tesse. 
A prescindere che si sia spettatori o meno di quegli stessi risvolti. 

Sono declinazioni a mio parere. Di un concetto che è anche istituzione. 

In fondo, se ben ci pensi, si possono usare un sacco di nomi. 

Se ci si mette d'accordo, al posto di famiglia possiamo usare cappuccino. E, se siamo d'accordo, ci intendiamo. 

Per me famiglia è il sentire che sostiene un'alleanza. A prescindere dalla durata di quell'alleanza. 
Una motivazione al fare compromessi. 

Che è fondamentalmente lo stesso sentire e la stessa motivazione che porta te nella tua idea di famiglia che concretizzi. 

Poi sono diversi i percorsi e gli obiettivi che conducono me e te nelle nostre scelte.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> invecchiamo tutti per noi stessi. La differenza è dove si dirige lo sguardo.
> Ad abbracciare più o meno spazio fuori di noi a diradare la sensazione della vita che scorre fra le dita. Il senso della morte che apparentemente si avvicina, ma che in realtà è in ogni passo vien compiuto.
> ...


Guarda che si capisce quando la butti in coglionella. Un approccio dogmatico e analitico alla coglionella non la rende meno coglionella


----------



## Rosarose (4 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro passaggio che non condivido amica mia, è quello della famiglia a la carte. C'è un sacco di gente a cui ho cambiato la vita. Non sono famiglia per me né lo sono io per loro. E gli ho davvero cambiato l'esistenza. Ci sono un paio di persone che conosco che hanno avuto il terzo figlio grazie a me. Quel bambino mi deve la sua esistenza, altro che il nome. Ma non è famiglia né lo sono io per lui. L'unico modo che esiste per costruire una famiglia e mettere al mondo o adottare qualcuno prima che sia formato come essere umano e formarlo come dici tu. A tutto il resto puoi dare altri nomi, ma non quello di famiglia. Tu e il tuo compagno siete una coppia. Che per molti versi è meglio di una famiglia ma non è la stessa cosa. Proprio perché la famiglia, nostro malgrado, oggettivizza. Non ci permette di utilizzare tutte le categorie logiche che usiamo al di fuori della famiglia. Ti sembrerò un po' rigido tra me e te c'è una grossa asimmetria in questo. Io ho provato entrambe le situazioni fino in fondo, tu no. " se non hai figli non puoi capire" È un'espressione vuota e banale finché un figlio non te la riempie. E per fortuna che è vuota, perché si riempie talmente tanto, con una sedimentazione incessante in cui più fatti accadono, più c'è sforzo intellettuale per riorganizzare tutta quella mole di dati situazioni e sentimenti che altrimenti si impazzirebbe.
> Comunque no, io, te e miciomao non è una famiglia. L'unica evidenza oggettiva che posso fornire a chi non abbia figli come te e di guardare chi è intorno ai 50 55 anni. Guarda chi è invecchiato per qualcun altro e chi è invecchiato per sé stesso. Per come vivo io, non c'è partita.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Puoi approfondire che mi incuriosisce?
Io in genere vedo che chi non ha avuto figli ed è in coppia verso così i 50 e più, comincia o continua ad inseguire in un modo non del tutto sano l'eterna giovinezza, mi sembra che le coppie con figli accettino e convivano meglio con il trascorrere del tempo. Inoltre mi sembra che gli si accentuino le spinte egoiste e poco empatiche.
Molto incentrati su se stessi insomma, che poi penso sia logico che il figlio insegni ad uscire dall'ottica dell io io o noi noi, per entrare in quella lui lui!
Poi non so se [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] abbia spiegato la sua scelta di non avere figli, anche questo mi incuriosisce. Io che li ho desiderati molto.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Puoi approfondire che mi incuriosisce?
> Io in genere vedo che chi non ha avuto figli ed è in coppia verso così i 50 e più, comincia o continua ad inseguire in un modo non del tutto sano l'eterna giovinezza, mi sembra che le coppie con figli accettino e convivano meglio con il trascorrere del tempo. Inoltre mi sembra che gli si accentuino le spinte egoiste e poco empatiche.
> Molto incentrati su se stessi insomma, che poi penso sia logico che il figlio insegni ad uscire dall'ottica dell io io o noi noi, per entrare in quella lui lui!
> Poi non so se     [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] abbia spiegato la sua scelta di non avere figli, anche questo mi incuriosisce. Io che li ho desiderati molto.
> ...


    [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] é egoista. E pure fifona  però lo é in modo consapevole.
Sul resto la tua analisi è assolutamente esatta.
Una cosa è invecchiare portandosi appresso le inevitabili frustrazioni che derivano dall'aver fatto delle scelte e per conseguenza non averne fatte delle altre, cosa che capita a tutti. Con il piccolissimo particolare che mentre chi si è riprodotto a una scusa più che valida per aver orientato le proprie scelte e modificato le proprie priorità, chi non ha avuto nemmeno i figli si ritrova con le stesse frustrazioni, la stessa voglia di non invecchiare mai per avere sempre tutta la vita davanti, e le stesse incazzature per rughe, tette cadenti e capelli diradati con il piccolissimo particolare che aver dedicato la vita a se stessi, a 144 cani, alla carriera, dopo un po' rompe i coglioni. Rimani prigioniero di un loop di abitudini. Tra le quali ci può essere tranquillamente pure l'orgetta del giovedì, ma sempre di abitudini si tratta. Pensa poi quando si rimane prigionieri della propria pigrizia, che è pure peggio. Dei propri egoismi, delle abitudini rarefatte, alla fine secondo me dentro muori molto prima.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> invecchiamo tutti per noi stessi. La differenza è dove si dirige lo sguardo.
> Ad abbracciare più o meno spazio fuori di noi a diradare la sensazione della vita che scorre fra le dita. Il senso della morte che apparentemente si avvicina, ma che in realtà è in ogni passo vien compiuto.
> ...


non so se è una necessità.per quanto mi riguarda senza la nascita di mia figlia non avrei mai capito cosa questo significhi per me 
ma non è il proseguimento della *mia* vita, in realtà...proprio perché al momento in cui l'ho messa al mondo sono cambiate tutte le mie priorità
non desideri figli, ok una scelta legittima. non penso che ci sia bisogno di esasperare concetti .."per fortuna.., non me lo sarei potuta perdonare"
anzi non esasperare..ipaziare


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che si capisce quando la butti in coglionella. Un approccio dogmatico e analitico alla coglionella non la rende meno coglionella


Non l'ho buttata in coglionella. 

Semplicemente penso che si invecchia a prescindere - e personalmente l'invecchiare mi piace parecchio - e penso inoltre di non essere comparsa su questa terra per figliare. 

In qualunque gruppo di mammiferi c'è chi figlia e chi no. 

Io sono nel gruppo dei no 

Come appartenente al gruppo umano ho facoltà di scelta, a differenza degli altri mammiferi. 

In ogni società basata sul branco (che poi lo si chiami branco, gruppo, famiglia, sono solo nomi ad uso dogmatico) esistono ruoli e funzioni di ruolo. 

Penso piuttosto che sia piuttosto radicato, in particolare nella nostra società con le sue millenarie influenza, il fatto che il ruolo discenda dal figliare in termini di valore. 

In qualunque altro gruppo, chi figlia ha un ruolo e le discendenti funzioni, chi non figlia ha un ruolo e le discendenti funzioni. 

A me pare piuttosto lineare. 

C'è anche da dire che io mi sento appartenente alla vita (e ai suoi cicli) a prescindere dal valore che mi viene assegnato (da me o da altri poco conta) dal merito, dalle prestazioni, etc etc. 

Io ho amici 50/60enni con e senza figli. 

La reale differenza la fa la testa con cui si affronta il processo di invecchiamento. 
Vedo, giusto per guardar tutta la medaglia, 50/60enni tutti girati sui loro figli perdendosi il bello dello scorrere delle diverse fasi della vita. Tutti aggrappati ad una idea di giovinezza irreale, poriettata attraverso la transegenerazionalità (con quel che questo comporta sulle generazioni successive alla loro)...e di piccoletti fuori di capoccia perchè investiti del progetto degli adulti (progetto di eternità egocentrato fondamentalmente) ne vedo parecchi. E per parecchi, intendo parecchi 

Questo non significa che una posizione abbia ragione e l'altra no. 

Io credo che ognuno debba (questo lo ritengo un dovere) collocarsi dove si riconosce di più.
Peccato veder spesso che quel "riconoscersi di più" discenda da un pedissequo seguire il grande libro della vita senza neppure domandarsi chi l'ha scritto e perchè. 

E non mi dispiace per i 50/60 enni eh...mi dispiace per quel che si sta costruendo. 
Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è una necessità.per quanto mi riguarda senza la nascita di mia figlia non avrei mai capito cosa questo significhi per me
> ma non è il proseguimento della *mia* vita, in realtà...proprio perché al momento in cui l'ho messa al mondo sono cambiate tutte le mie priorità
> non desideri figli, ok una scelta legittima. non penso che ci sia bisogno di esasperare concetti ..*"per fortuna.., non me lo sarei potuta perdonare"*
> anzi non esasperare..ipaziare


Ah, boh..io non saprei. Quando sento parlare dell'impellenza dell'orologio biologico, (che in me non ticchetta nè mai lo ha fatto) immagino una necessità.

Ma so che è una mia interpretazione e quindi ascolto chi quell'orologio lo sente. 

Capisco il tuo discorso, cioè che hai capito il valore dopo averlo sperimentato. Che è un ragionamento che viene a posteriori. 
E' il prima, che mi incuriosisce.

Ho fatto un figlio perchè? 

E mi incuriosisce genuinamente. Io quel desiderio non ce l'ho . 

Quanto al grassetto, è una risposta ad @_Arcistufo_ rispetto ad un suo post precedente. 
Lui diceva che ci sono coppie che "grazie" a lui han fatto il terzo figlio. 

Io ho risposto che se una coppia grazie a me decide di avere un figlio non mi perdonerei. Non è un qualcosa che mi renderebbe fiera di me. Anzi. 

Delle poche cose che ho capito del desiderio di avere un figlio è che il desiderio ha da nascere internamente. E non in risposta a questioni esterne.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Puoi approfondire che mi incuriosisce?
> Io in genere vedo che chi non ha avuto figli ed è in coppia verso così i 50 e più, comincia o continua ad inseguire in un modo non del tutto sano l'eterna giovinezza, mi sembra che le coppie con figli accettino e convivano meglio con il trascorrere del tempo. Inoltre mi sembra che gli si accentuino le spinte egoiste e poco empatiche.
> Molto incentrati su se stessi insomma, che poi penso sia logico che il figlio insegni ad uscire dall'ottica dell io io o noi noi, per entrare in quella lui lui!
> Poi non so se @_ipazia_ abbia spiegato la sua scelta di non avere figli, anche questo mi incuriosisce. Io che li ho desiderati molto.
> ...


E' facile la mia motivazione. 

Non li ho mai desiderati. 

Poi potrei dilungarmi analizzando da dove nasce il non desiderio. 
Ma il fulcro è che in me quel desiderio non c'è mai stato. 

Non ho mai giocato a fare la mamma. 
Non ho mai sognato il matrimonio. 
Non ho mai sognato la famiglia tradizionale con figli al seguito. 
Sono una solitaria fin da bambina e non amo particolarmente che si entri troppo e per troppo tempo nei miei spazi. 
Non ho mai sentito la pressione del fare famiglia, non mi sono mai riconosciuta in quel tipo di realizzazione di me. 

Ho sempre sognato e desiderato altro per me. 

Che è fondamentalmente riassumibile in "desidero viaggiare a valigia leggera. Ribaltare ogni tavolo io desideri ribaltare. Andare sola o accompagnata. E non rompere il cazzo ad altri che non sono io con le mie storie."


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ é egoista. E pure fifona  però lo é in modo consapevole.
> Sul resto la tua analisi è assolutamente esatta.
> Una cosa è invecchiare portandosi appresso le inevitabili frustrazioni che derivano dall'aver fatto delle scelte e per conseguenza non averne fatte delle altre, cosa che capita a tutti. Con il piccolissimo particolare che mentre chi si è riprodotto a una scusa più che valida per aver orientato le proprie scelte e modificato le proprie priorità, chi non ha avuto nemmeno i figli si ritrova con le stesse frustrazioni, la stessa voglia di non invecchiare mai per avere sempre tutta la vita davanti, e le stesse incazzature per rughe, tette cadenti e capelli diradati con il piccolissimo particolare che aver dedicato la vita a se stessi, a 144 cani, alla carriera, dopo un po' rompe i coglioni. Rimani prigioniero di un loop di abitudini. Tra le quali ci può essere tranquillamente pure l'orgetta del giovedì, ma sempre di abitudini si tratta. Pensa poi quando si rimane prigionieri della propria pigrizia, che è pure peggio. Dei propri egoismi, delle abitudini rarefatte, alla fine secondo me dentro muori molto prima.


C'è un sacco di roba oltre la carriera (che fra l'altro non mi è mai interessata se non in termini economici)

A me piace studiare per esempio. 
E con un figlio da crescere, col piffero che potrei permettermi, per dire, di studiare fino a sera tardi e poi magari dormire a lungo la mattina dopo. 
Col piffero che i miei ritmi resterebbero miei. Mi dovrei adeguare, rinunciando a cose a cui non ho il desiderio di rinunciare. 

E' egoismo il mio, sì. 
Sano però. Io so che non ho il desiderio di ribaltare la mia vita in funzione di qualcun altro. 

Se avessi avuto figli, molto probabilmente sarei rimasta col mio ex. 
E non sarei quella che sono ora. 

Se anche non ci fossi rimasta, mi sarei trovata a 40 anni inguaiata a correre come una disperata fra lavoro e figlio.
non che pensi in questo non ci sia soddisfazione eh. 
Ma non sarebbe soddisfacente per me. 

E, di nuovo, non potrei essere quella che sono. 
Non avrei semplicemente avuto il tempo materiale per dedicarmi a me e ai miei interessi come ho potuto fare da quando ho lasciato il mio ex. 

Fifona? 
Anche sì.

So come mi rapporto alle responsabilità. So come mi faccio carico. 
E non ho la minima voglia di farmi carico a modo mio di un figlio. 

E' una scelta eh. Di cui mi assumo responsabilità. 

Se a 50 anni mi volterò indietro con le orecchie che rimbombano del ticchettio biologico, farò i conti con la me di adesso che ha deciso in una certa direzione. 
Potrei trovarmi allo stesso modo 50enne con un figlio col pentimento addosso. In un modo o nell'altro. O cercando in un figlio la compensazione della paura di invecchiare male. 
Anche in questo caso dovrei fare i conti con la me che ha scelto. 

In un modo o nell'altro, a prescindere dalla scelta che si fa e dalle conseguenze, è con se stessi (invecchiati che si fanno i conti) e il rischio di guardarsi e non essere soddisfatti di sè c'è qualunque scelta si faccia. 

Ecco, di questo rischio non ho timore


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non l'ho buttata in coglionella.
> 
> Semplicemente penso che si invecchia a prescindere - e personalmente l'invecchiare mi piace parecchio - e penso inoltre di non essere comparsa su questa terra per figliare.
> 
> ...


Stai buttando la nuovamente in coglionella 
Nessuno ti ha detto che hai L'obbligo morale di figliare. Ho detto semplicemente che se non figli non sai mettendo su famiglia, stai facendo un'altra cosa che, per come la vedo io, potrebbe pure essere meglio, figurati. Ma Sostituire i legami di sangue, biologici o acquisiti, con altro tipo di legame non è fare famiglia. Per me. E non te lo dico perché io mi sia improvvisamente convertito a comunione e liberazione, te lo dico perché l'essenza stessa del mettere su famiglia sta esattamente in quello sforzo immenso che, focalizzato o no, fai su qualcuno per una quantità di tempo e con una intensità di intenti non ravvisabile altrove. La carriera, costruirsi una casa, tenere unito un gruppo di amici, la politica, le più varie attività che ti possono venire in mente. Ivi compresa la ricerca artistica che per me è quanto di più simile sia al tirarsi su un bambino. Semplicemente, non c'è paragone. E lo dico senza spocchia. Hai presente la scelta di 300 in cui gli Spartani costruiscono il muro usando le frattaglie dei Persiani come calce? Più o meno la stessa cosa. O hai costruito qualcosa che è veramente paragonabile ad un muro di pietre millenarie Impastato con sangue e carne, possibilmente la tua, destinato a rimanere per l'eternità oppure stai facendo altro.
Figurati se stavo svalutando l'interlocutore. Penso semplicemente che far comprendere la genitorialità a chi non ha figli, più o meno si sa come Far capire lo squirt a brunetta.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah, boh..io non saprei. Quando sento parlare dell'impellenza dell'orologio biologico, (che in me non ticchetta nè mai lo ha fatto) immagino una necessità.  Ma so che è una mia interpretazione e quindi ascolto chi quell'orologio lo sente.   Capisco il tuo discorso, cioè che hai capito il valore dopo averlo sperimentato. Che è un ragionamento che viene a posteriori.  E' il prima, che mi incuriosisce.  Ho fatto un figlio perchè?   E mi incuriosisce genuinamente. Io quel desiderio non ce l'ho .   Quanto al grassetto, è una risposta ad @_Arcistufo_ rispetto ad un suo post precedente.  Lui diceva che ci sono coppie che "grazie" a lui han fatto il terzo figlio.   Io ho risposto che se una coppia grazie a me decide di avere un figlio non mi perdonerei. Non è un qualcosa che mi renderebbe fiera di me. Anzi.   Delle poche cose che ho capito del desiderio di avere un figlio è che il desiderio ha da nascere internamente. E non in risposta a questioni esterne.


  Ciao, non credo vadano cercati solo motivi razionali nel fare figli o meno, non che i motivi razionali non contino, anzi, perchè comunque i figli hanno dei bisogni che vanno soddisfatti e sarebbe disumano non tenerne conto ma penso non dovrebbero essere tarpanti. I bambini arrivano perchè è nell' ordina naturale delle cose che arrivino, (non fraintendermi). Personalmente non sentivo vivo desiderio di avere figli ma lo accettavo, sapevo che sarebbe successo, l'unica cosa che sapevo per certo era che sarebbe stata una bellissima avventura, qual dopo si è effettivamente rivelata. Sarebbe stato come cominciare a leggere un romanzo, sai di quelli che quando arrivi alla fine senti una specie di vuoto dentro di te perchè sai che ti mancherà... Ecco. Mia moglie lo desiderava molto, lei adora i bambini e una delle immagini che resteranno per sempre impresse indelebilmente nella mia anima sarà quella del suo sguardo luminoso di luce interiore la sera che mi disse di essere incinta la prima volta._______________- Comincio a pensare invecchiando che accogliere la vita che viene sia una palestra per la nostra anima, una prova, dove semmai tutto quello che ci circonda avesse un minimo senso lo troverebbe e lo coronerebbe in ciò. E' legittimo anche pensarla diversamente, una coppia di carissimi amici non ha figli e non mi sono mai permesso di chiedere o commentare, la loro vita e le loro scelte sono loro e a loro appartengono. Cerco solo di spiegare cosa sono per me i miei figli, ecco. E' come essere innamorati di qualcuno, perchè quando non c'è, la casa ti sembra più vuota di quello che è, anche se non vivono più da te comunque in questa crosta di terra c'è qualcuno a cui hai dato la vita che vive, che agisce, che ama che studia, che impara. Ma questo non è un coronamento di te stesso, tu (generico) sparisci in queste considerazioni, ti importa di lui inteso come vita, perchè sei innamorato della vita, non di te o di lui soltanto......... Faccio fatica a spiegarei cose così intime, pensieri sparsi, la sera del venerdì...


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai buttando la nuovamente in coglionella
> Nessuno ti ha detto che hai L'obbligo morale di figliare. Ho detto semplicemente che se non figli non sai mettendo su famiglia, stai facendo un'altra cosa che, per come la vedo io, potrebbe pure essere meglio, figurati. Ma Sostituire i legami di sangue, biologici o acquisiti, con altro tipo di legame non è fare famiglia. Per me. E non te lo dico perché io mi sia improvvisamente convertito a comunione e liberazione, te lo dico perché l'essenza stessa del mettere su famiglia sta esattamente in quello sforzo immenso che, focalizzato o no, fai su qualcuno per una quantità di tempo e con una intensità di intenti non ravvisabile altrove. La carriera, costruirsi una casa, tenere unito un gruppo di amici, la politica, le più varie attività che ti possono venire in mente. Ivi compresa la ricerca artistica che per me è quanto di più simile sia al tirarsi su un bambino. Semplicemente, non c'è paragone. E lo dico senza spocchia. Hai presente la scelta di 300 in cui gli Spartani costruiscono il muro usando le frattaglie dei Persiani come calce? Più o meno la stessa cosa. O hai costruito qualcosa che è veramente paragonabile ad un muro di pietre millenarie Impastato con sangue e carne, possibilmente la tua, destinato a rimanere per l'eternità oppure stai facendo altro.
> Figurati se stavo svalutando l'interlocutore. Penso semplicemente che far comprendere la genitorialità a chi non ha figli, più o meno si sa come Far capire lo squirt a brunetta.


Non ho mai letto spocchia in te, lo sai. Anzi, mi ha sempre molto stupito come in te convivano due anime.
Fra le due quella che da quando ti leggo mi ha colpita di più è il tuo attaccamento alla famiglia. Il significato di eternità che dai alla famiglia. 
E anche il tuo desiderio di eternità che convive con quello di estemporaneità. 

Io non ho mai desiderato l'eternità Arci. 
Non ho mai desiderato un progetto che contenesse promesse che afferissero a quell'ordine di idee. 
Non ho mai pronunciato quelle promesse. Non solo per principio eh. Per quanto non neghi che da più giovane fosse una forma di idealismo la mia. Ma sotto l'idealismo c'ero io. 

E l'eternità non mi è mai interessata. 

Ho sempre avuto un buon rapporto con la morte (che è poi quella sfumatura che tu ogni tanto cogli quando mi leggi EDIT: misantropa (non misogina) e algida). Mi piace la morte e sono storicamente affascinata dalla morte. 

E penso che da qui discendano le diverse visioni che abbiamo di famiglia. 

Io sono stata una senza patria e una senza dio da che ho ricordi di me. 
Tu ti descrivi molto legato alla tua famiglia. A partire da quella di origine. 
Ti senti portatore di quel nome. 
Io non mi sento portatrice di quel nome. E non ho il desiderio di tramandarlo. 
Ho il desiderio di tramandare il modo in cui porto quel nome. Ossia come guardiana. 

E il punto è che io mi sento appartenente non alla mia famiglia specifica. 
Anzi. é intenzione essere appartenente alla famiglia di origine.
Io mi sento appartenente, volendo sì buttarla un po' in coglionella, alla famiglia delle bestie mammifere. 

Tu trovi spinta e motivazione nella costruzione di un qualcosa da lasciare a qualcuno di tuo. 
Io mi spengo in quella spinta. 
Mentre mi accendo quando posso disperdere (nel senso di lasciar andare senza vincoli) quel che è mio. 

Unisci tutto questo al fatto che fin da bambina piccola, molto piccola, non ho mai nè compreso nè condiviso la struttura sociale come è impostata e ne esce il fatto che per me famiglia è legato alla spazio temporaneo e non all'eternità. 
E non è legato ad una idea di casata che tramanda il suo essere. Il suo permanere attraverso il tempo. 

La genitorialità ha molteplici livelli. 
Nella genitorialità c'è tutto un carico emotivo, di condizionamento, di cultura, che chi non aderisce sono concorde, non può capire. 
Ma nella genitorialità c'è anche tutto un aspetto di dinamiche relazionali che proprio chi è fuori può cogliere con estrema facilità, maggiore di chi è coinvolto come genitore. 

A mio parere, più che lo squirt , è più una difficoltà di comprendere la visione di chi è genitore da parte di chi non lo (in termini di quotidiano intendo. Io guardo la mia amica e quello che fa come madre...neanche se mi fustigassero io ne avrei il desiderio) e viceversa di far comprendere a chi è genitore lo sguardo familiare di chi genitore non è (ricadendo nello stereotipo mainstrem per cui se non hai figli non hai senso della tua stessa vita)

Io ritengo che invece, come dicevo, essendo famiglia ogni legame che lega a prescindere dal tempo in un'ottica di costruzione, mescolare gli sguardi sia una risorsa. 
Non a caso mi rifacevo al fatto che è naturale il fatto che non tutti figlino in un gruppo. 
Non è casuale. 
Servono entrambi per la costituzione di un gruppo familiare allargato (e per allargato non intendo la mia famiglia+ la famiglia di chi sta con me. Intendo la società e mi riferisco alla corresponsabilità sociale). 

Però, tieni presente che io non sento mio nessuno. Tranne me. 
Gli altri semmai mi piace mi diano del loro. Se lo desiderano. 

Un figlio questa scelta non ce l'ha. E neppure un genitore.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, non credo vadano cercati solo motivi razionali nel fare figli o meno, non che i motivi razionali non contino, anzi, perchè comunque i figli hanno dei bisogni che vanno soddisfatti e sarebbe disumano non tenerne conto ma penso non dovrebbero essere tarpanti. I bambini arrivano perchè è nell' ordina naturale delle cose che arrivino, (non fraintendermi). Personalmente non sentivo vivo desiderio di avere figli ma lo accettavo, sapevo che sarebbe successo, l'unica cosa che sapevo per certo era che sarebbe stata una bellissima avventura, qual dopo si è effettivamente rivelata. Sarebbe stato come cominciare a leggere un romanzo, sai di quelli che quando arrivi alla fine senti una specie di vuoto dentro di te perchè sai che ti mancherà... Ecco. Mia moglie lo desiderava molto, lei adora i bambini e una delle immagini che resteranno per sempre impresse indelebilmente nella mia anima sarà quella del suo sguardo luminoso di luce interiore la sera che mi disse di essere incinta la prima volta._______________- Comincio a pensare invecchiando che accogliere la vita che viene sia una palestra per la nostra anima, una prova, dove semmai tutto quello che ci circonda avesse un minimo senso lo troverebbe e lo coronerebbe in ciò. E' legittimo anche pensarla diversamente, una coppia di carissimi amici non ha figli e non mi sono mai permesso di chiedere o commentare, la loro vita e le loro scelte sono loro e a loro appartengono. Cerco solo di spiegare cosa sono per me i miei figli, ecco. E' come essere innamorati di qualcuno, perchè quando non c'è, la casa ti sembra più vuota di quello che è, anche se non vivono più da te comunque in questa crosta di terra c'è qualcuno a cui hai dato la vita che vive, che agisce, che ama che studia, che impara. *Ma questo non è un coronamento di te stesso, tu (generico) sparisci in queste considerazioni, ti importa di lui inteso come vita, perchè sei innamorato della vita,* non di te o di lui soltanto......... Faccio fatica a spiegarei cose così intime, pensieri sparsi, la sera del venerdì...


Io ho capito quello che intendi. 

In particolare il grassetto. 

E ti ringrazio, perchè mi dai l'opportunità di sintetizzare il fatto che quell'innamoramento nei confronti della Vita (che condivido) si esplica sì attraverso i figli ma non esclusivamente attraverso i figli. 

Quello stesso sentimento di innamoramento io lo sento nei progetti con G. 
Cosa che non sentivo col mio ex, per dire.
E' uno degli elementi che mi fa sentire serena nell'affermare che la sua presenza mi arricchisce. 

Tanto che con G. mi sento a posto descrivendomi famiglia, proprio per quel sentire che nasce in me e, a quanto dice, in lui.
Col mio ex non mi sono mai sognato di definirci famiglia. Non nasceva in me quel desiderio. 

Per me avere figli è sempre stato sì nell'ordine delle cose, ma non un ordine obbligato. 
In particolare nei gruppi umani.

EDIT: concordo anche sul fatto che un figlio non sia un qualcosa di razionale, ma la "creazione" di un desiderio. 
Quando ci ho ragionato mi sono chiesta se ci fosse quel desiderio in me. Senza quel desiderio non penso sia "creazione" ma "risposta comportamentale". In me, quel desiderio non lo rintraccio. E non rintraccio nemmeno l'immagine di famiglia costituita da genitori + figli. Famiglia è qualcosa di molto più grande della famiglia nucleare ed allargata. E sarebbe interessante farsi un giretto in cosa ha portato la famiglia a divenire nucleare....e dove la porterà esserlo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah, boh..io non saprei. Quando sento parlare dell'impellenza dell'orologio biologico, (che in me non ticchetta nè mai lo ha fatto) immagino una necessità.
> 
> Ma so che è una mia interpretazione e quindi ascolto chi quell'orologio lo sente.
> 
> ...


io ero giovanissima e mai avrei pensato di volere un figlio.ero superconcentrata su di me , convinta di essere al centro dell'universo.
ho incontrato quest'uomo (diventato mio marito molto dopo) e boh, come se ci fosse quest'esigenza di radicare nel mio utero l'esplosione che sentivamo dentro.
detto....fatto 
magari era una roba pensata con incoscienza ma presa istantaneamente in parola.ed è stata l'incoscienza meravigliosa che mi ha cambiato la vita.
prima di allora  facevo quella "io figli mai" , che tristezza le coppie in carrozzina e via dicendo


----------



## Rosarose (5 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai buttando la nuovamente in coglionella
> Nessuno ti ha detto che hai L'obbligo morale di figliare. Ho detto semplicemente che se non figli non sai mettendo su famiglia, stai facendo un'altra cosa che, per come la vedo io, potrebbe pure essere meglio, figurati. Ma Sostituire i legami di sangue, biologici o acquisiti, con altro tipo di legame non è fare famiglia. Per me. E non te lo dico perché io mi sia improvvisamente convertito a comunione e liberazione, te lo dico perché l'essenza stessa del mettere su famiglia sta esattamente in quello sforzo immenso che, focalizzato o no, fai su qualcuno per una quantità di tempo e con una intensità di intenti non ravvisabile altrove. La carriera, costruirsi una casa, tenere unito un gruppo di amici, la politica, le più varie attività che ti possono venire in mente. Ivi compresa la ricerca artistica che per me è quanto di più simile sia al tirarsi su un bambino. Semplicemente, non c'è paragone. E lo dico senza spocchia. Hai presente la scelta di 300 in cui gli Spartani costruiscono il muro usando le frattaglie dei Persiani come calce? Più o meno la stessa cosa. O hai costruito qualcosa che è veramente paragonabile ad un muro di pietre millenarie Impastato con sangue e carne, possibilmente la tua, destinato a rimanere per l'eternità oppure stai facendo altro.
> Figurati se stavo svalutando l'interlocutore. Penso semplicemente che far comprendere la genitorialità a chi non ha figli, più o meno si sa come Far capire lo squirt a brunetta.


Mi piace molto la sottolineatura che fai tra crescere un figlio e la creazione artistica!
Effettivamente crescere un figlio mettendoci la testa e il cuore è un'attività molto creativa, rigeneratrice per chi ne sa cogliere tutte le sfumature.
È un'uscire da se per rientrarci rigenerati, ecco perché chi ha figli può invecchiare meglio, non per quello che dice [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] che vede una proiezione della propria vita in quella del figlio, questo porterebbe a volersi realizzare nelle cose che il figlio fa o farà, ma no! è proprio come la creazione artistica, lavorare ad un pezzo unico, avere il piacere, unito certo alla fatica, di realizzare qualcosa che parla di te ma non sei tu!
E quando lo guardi sei entusiasta pieno di gioia e soddisfatto!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Mi piace molto la sottolineatura che fai tra crescere un figlio e la creazione artistica!
> Effettivamente crescere un figlio mettendoci la testa e il cuore è un'attività molto creativa, rigeneratrice per chi ne sa cogliere tutte le sfumature.
> È un'uscire da se per rientrarci rigenerati, ecco perché chi ha figli può invecchiare meglio, non per quello che dice @_ipazia_ che vede una proiezione della propria vita in quella del figlio, questo porterebbe a volersi realizzare nelle cose che il figlio fa o farà, ma no! è proprio come la creazione artistica, lavorare ad un pezzo unico, avere il piacere, unito certo alla fatica, di realizzare qualcosa che parla di te ma non sei tu!
> E quando lo guardi sei entusiasta pieno di gioia e soddisfatto!
> ...


Per la verità io mi sono riferita ai due estremi (stereotipati necessariamente e che implicano una necessarietà, oltre che una contrapposizione)

 Non faccio figlio invecchio male sempre vero. 
Faccio figli invecchio bene tramite loro sempre vero.

In mezzo ci sono miriadi di sfumature...oserei dire 7 miliardi di sfumature 

Ecco, il figlio come creazione artistica a me fa venire un po' di brividi invece. L'implicazione che sia uno spazio in cui mettere parti di sè. 

Per il semplice motivo che non solo non c'è bisogno - non è un bisogno del bambino ma è un bisogno dell'adulto - di mettercele quelle parti, ci sono naturalmente. E' fisiologico e biologico, oltre che evolutivo. 
E poi perchè implica uno spazio vuoto da riempire (che mi fa venire in mente la tabula rasa o l'anfora vuota che ha governato la pedagogia per anni e anni. Anni in cui il bambino non era considerato propriamente un individuo, ma una proprietà. ) 

Questa per esempio esprime quello che intendo con questa sottolineatura.

I vostri figli non sono figli vostri... sono i figli e le figlie della forza stessa della Vita.
Nascono per mezzo di voi, ma non da voi.
Dimorano con voi, tuttavia non vi appartengono.
Potete dar loro il vostro amore, ma non le vostre idee.
Potete dare una casa al loro corpo, ma non alla loro anima, perché la loro anima abita la casa dell'avvenire che voi non potete visitare nemmeno nei vostri sogni.
Potete sforzarvi di tenere il loro passo, ma non pretendere di renderli simili a voi, perché la vita non torna indietro, né può fermarsi a ieri.
Voi siete l'arco dal quale, come frecce vive, i vostri figli sono lanciati in avanti.
L'Arciere mira al bersaglio sul sentiero dell'infinito e vi tiene tesi con tutto il suoi vigore affinché le sue frecce possano andare veloci e lontane.
Lasciatevi tendere con gioia nelle mani dell'Arciere, poiché egli ama in egual misura e le frecce che volano e l'arco che rimane saldo.

K. Gibran


​


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero giovanissima e mai avrei pensato di volere un figlio.ero superconcentrata su di me , convinta di essere al centro dell'universo.
> ho incontrato quest'uomo (diventato mio marito molto dopo) e boh, come se ci fosse quest'esigenza di radicare nel mio utero l'esplosione che sentivamo dentro.
> detto....fatto
> magari era una roba pensata con incoscienza ma presa istantaneamente in parola.ed è stata l'incoscienza meravigliosa che mi ha cambiato la vita.
> prima di allora  facevo quella "io figli mai" , che tristezza le coppie in carrozzina e via dicendo



Grazie 

E' bello questo racconto di te. 

Sto ragionando sul radicare nell'utero. Questa è una cosa che io non ho mai percepito in me. 
Ho desiderato che qualcuno ci passasse dentro del tempo (non mi sto riferendo al sesso). Ma che ci fossero dentro radici che non fossero le mie, non l'ho mai desiderato 

A me piacciono quelli che si portano a giro la carrozzina. 
Come mi piacciono le donne col pancione. 
Come mi è piaciuto assistere al parto della mia amica. E condividere la commozione di suo marito. 

Semplicemente non ho il minimo desiderio di essere io a farlo. 

Assistere al parto, essere lì è stata una esperienza bellissima e commovente. 
Eppure, sai che neanche per un momento ho desiderato attraversare quell'esperienza? 
Mi piaceva proprio guardarla accadere. Commuovermi. Condividere la commozione. La fatica e il dolore. 
Mi ha gratificata l'incoraggiarla e incoraggiare il marito. Fumarci insieme la sigaretta. 

Forse in questo la mia parte maschile ha una netta prevalenza su quella femminile. 
Pur riconoscendo nella mia femminilità il potere di dare la vita (e toglierla).


----------



## Rosarose (5 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità io mi sono riferita ai due estremi (stereotipati necessariamente e che implicano una necessarietà, oltre che una contrapposizione)
> 
> Non faccio figlio invecchio male sempre vero.
> Faccio figli invecchio bene tramite loro sempre vero.
> ...


Bellissime parole queste di Gibran! 
Certo non riempiamo un essere vuoto, ma lavoriamo perché la freccia possa andare lontano, e fare un volo che sia il più bello ed elegante per la struttura della freccia. E' un'accompagnare, un'affiancare, è cercare di essere migliori per dare un'esempio ed essere un punto di riferimento. È un'avventura, e molto altro ancora.. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Bellissime parole queste di Gibran!
> Certo non riempiamo un essere vuoto, ma lavoriamo perché la freccia possa andare lontano, e fare un volo che sia il più bello ed elegante per la struttura della freccia. E' un'accompagnare, un'affiancare, è cercare di essere migliori per dare un'esempio ed essere un punto di riferimento. È un'avventura, e molto altro ancora..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Bellissime vero? 
Piacciono molto anche a me. 

Un genitore non è l'arciere. 
Il genitore è l'arco, che ha da essere stabile e strutturato perchè l'Arciere (ossia la forza vitale) possa scagliare la freccia.
E' l'Arciere a tenere tesi, a discriminare quel volo.
E in questo il bello ed elegante non è l'arco a deciderlo. 

L'arco è un mezzo. 

Condivido molto questa lettura del ruolo genitoriale. 

E non in termini romantici. 

Credo che un genitore possa donare la libertà di volare, e che lo possa fare nella sua robustezza di mezzo, che è poi la consapevolezza che non c'è un "proprio" progetto che tenga per il proprio figlio. 
Il dono è la libertà e le possibilità di progettarsi.
Ed è la consapevolezza che l'Arciere non è possibile controllarlo. Non ci si può che affidare. 

Che è poi l'esempio fondamentale da parte di un adulto per un bambino: insegnare che la Vita non è al nostro comando. Ma noi ne siamo parte. Che non è controllabile, non più di quanto lo sia un temporale. 
Ma che può essere meravigliosa. Ed al contempo estremamente crudele. 

Educare, è una bellissima parola. Bistrattata per decenni. 

Deriva da e-ducere ossia condur fuori quel che è dentro (l'altro). 
E significa letteralmente questo. 
Avere quello spazio vuoto in cui è "la creatura" a creare se stessa. L'arco. 
Avere quella distanza (da sè) che permette di tradurre quel che è dentro (l'altro) non alla propria luce ma il più possibile alla luce dell'altro.

EDIT: se fossi una madre, la mia tensione sarebbe all'esser la miglior traduttrice possibile di,per, con mi* figli*.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bellissime vero?
> Piacciono molto anche a me.
> 
> Un genitore non è l'arciere.
> ...


condivido moltissimo .
ti accorgi però ...che non volendo figli ci stai facendo una lezione su come si devono educare?
sei forte


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido moltissimo .
> ti accorgi però ...che non volendo figli ci stai facendo una lezione su come si devono educare?
> sei forte


E pensa che qui ne dico gratis 

Io vengo da una famiglia disfunzionale. Potevo scegliere se strutturare la disfunzione o destrutturarla e trasformarla in patrimonio. 

Io ho scelto la seconda opzione. 

Quel che ho scritto non è un pensiero e basta, una opinione. 
È il sunto di studi e metodologie, unito a esperienze sul campo, da quasi due decenni ormai. 

Come dicevo, chi è genitore ha il plus dell'essere direttamente coinvolto emotivamente (plus che se non governato diventa limite di visione) chi non è, come me, genitore ha il plus di uno sguardo lucido sulle dinamiche. 

Incrociare gli sguardi è risorsa. 

La famiglia non è solo questione di famiglia. Anche se purtroppo pare che sia considerato così. 

La famiglia è una questione sociale centrale. Perché la nostra società è basata su quel l'istituzione. Nel bene e nel male. 

Di genitori che si credono arcieri e scaricano con le migliori intenzioni sui figli la loro paura della morte (nelle diverse declinazioni che quella paura assume) ne ho visti e ne vedo parecchi. 
Come dice un collega...una fabbrica di problemi. 

Ai bambini fa semplicente male. 

Lo dico da professionista, una famiglia in cui il figlio è progetto personale dei genitori, e non progetto sociale, è una famiglia che non sta funzionando per i compiti per cui è stata pensata istituzionalmente. 
Le conseguenze sono piuttosto evidenti.


----------



## Max78 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate dei rapporti con la famiglia del partner?
> Siete consapevoli delle vostre manie o di essere permalosi o ...i mostri sono sempre gli altri?


La mia suocera per me era la mia seconda mamma,  mi voleva bene,  ogni volta che andavo da lei  era una festa,  sapeva cosa mi piaceva mangiare,  e puntualmente lo faceva,  ma questo solo per dirne una.... 
Rispettosa cordiale dal primo giorno che lo conosciuta,  non da meno mio suocero e cognati.  Che dire sarà la lontananza? 
Mia moglie non si è mai lamentata dei miei, 
Anzi andavano molto d'accordo.  Sara un caso raro!!!  Dico questo perché ne ho sentiti di casi completamente opposti.  

Scusate se tiro fuori queste vecchie discussioni,  avrei voluto rispondere prima, 
Ma mi limitavo a leggervi.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> La mia suocera per me era la mia seconda mamma,  mi voleva bene,  ogni volta che andavo da lei  era una festa,  sapeva cosa mi piaceva mangiare,  e puntualmente lo faceva,  ma questo solo per dirne una....
> Rispettosa cordiale dal primo giorno che lo conosciuta,  non da meno mio suocero e cognati.  Che dire sarà la lontananza?
> Mia moglie non si è mai lamentata dei miei,
> Anzi andavano molto d'accordo.  Sara un caso raro!!!  Dico questo perché ne ho sentiti di casi completamente opposti.
> ...


Eppure non è bastato.
... Molto spesso le interferenze dei genitori ,dei suoceri, producono uno sfaldamento nel rapporto della coppia. Tu confermi invece che quella non sia stata la vera motivazione. Probabilmente per la distanza che c'era tra di voi, che essendo in regioni molto distanti ha preservato una ingerenza che a volte diventa  inevitabile.
Cosa che per esempio nel mio caso, nel primo matrimonio ,invece ha avuto una certa influenza negativa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eppure non è bastato.
> ... Molto spesso le interferenze dei genitori ,dei suoceri, producono uno sfaldamento nel rapporto della coppia. Tu confermi invece che quella non sia stata la vera motivazione. Probabilmente per la distanza che c'era tra di voi, che essendo in regioni molto distanti ha preservato una ingerenza che a volte diventa  inevitabile.
> Cosa che per esempio nel mio caso, nel primo matrimonio ,invece ha avuto una certa influenza negativa.


Ho passato l’infanzia a sentire mia madre lamentarsi di mia nonna. (Poi questa vecchissima megera è morta, aveva 72 anni. Ricordiamo la durata della vita fino a cinquant’anni fa).
Ma io non capivo perché si arrabbiasse per consigli sul minestrone o portasse rancore per frasi dette vent’anni prima. Da bambina precoce e riflessiva ho acquisito una modalità relazionale comprensiva. 
Credo che le persone tendano a vedere malevolenza nei genitori propri e altrui.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho passato l’infanzia a sentire mia madre lamentarsi di mia nonna. (Poi questa vecchissima megera è morta, aveva 72 anni. Ricordiamo la durata della vita fino a cinquant’anni fa).
> Ma io non capivo perché si arrabbiasse per consigli sul minestrone o portasse rancore per frasi dette vent’anni prima. Da bambina precoce e riflessiva ho acquisito una modalità relazionale comprensiva.
> Credo che le persone tendano a vedere malevolenza nei genitori propri e altrui.


Non si tratta di cattiveria o malevolenza! 
Ma di ingerenza quotidiana e tentativi di influenzare le scelte della coppia, per esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non si tratta di cattiveria o malevolenza!
> Ma di ingerenza quotidiana e tentativi di influenzare le scelte della coppia, per esempio.


Riesci a fare un esempio?
Essendo diventata suocera, voglio capire.
Ho già raccontato i rapporti conflittuali di mia suocera con l’altra nuora, ma dipendevano dalla nuora, per sua stessa ammissione, con me.


----------



## Max78 (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eppure non è bastato.
> ... Molto spesso le interferenze dei genitori ,dei suoceri, producono uno sfaldamento nel rapporto della coppia. Tu confermi invece che quella non sia stata la vera motivazione. Probabilmente per la distanza che c'era tra di voi, che essendo in regioni molto distanti ha preservato una ingerenza che a volte diventa  inevitabile.
> Cosa che per esempio nel mio caso, nel primo matrimonio ,invece ha avuto una certa influenza negativa.


Si confermo!!!   Lei per motivi di lavoro stava 15 giorni su e 15 giorni con me,  facciamo lo stesso lavoro...  Questo anche prima del matrimonio.  Avvolte andavo anch'io per trovare i suoi.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesci a fare un esempio?
> Essendo diventata suocera, voglio capire.
> Ho già raccontato i rapporti conflittuali di mia suocera con l’altra nuora, ma dipendevano dalla nuora, per sua stessa ammissione, con me.


Per esempio una incontenibile esigenza di controllo; sarà perché per comodità cinque volte la settimana eravamo a cena dai suoceri E non dirmi che non è normale o giusto, che già lo so!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Per esempio una incontenibile esigenza di controllo; sarà perché per comodità cinque volte la settimana eravamo a cena dai suoceri E non dirmi che non è normale o giusto, che già lo so!


 5/7?
Però non mi hai fatto esempi sul controllo.
Io li vedo due volte al mese. I figli anche più spesso, se hanno bisogno o sono liberi.
Ma non capisco il controllo, neanche da nuora. Non l’ho percepito.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 5/7?
> Però non mi hai fatto esempi sul controllo.
> Io li vedo due volte al mese. I figli anche più spesso, se hanno bisogno o sono liberi.
> Ma non capisco il controllo, neanche da nuora. Non l’ho percepito.


Beh...è proprio forse,una delega che avevamo dato alla madre di lei, nel senso che per un periodo abbastanza lungo ,per il fatto di vedersi ed "approfittare" delle cene e nell'affrancarsi dalle incombenze della normalità di una vita in due in cui si lavorava entrambi, faceva comodo trovarsi "la pappa pronta". Questo nasceva da una problematica familiare dei miei suoceri,che non sto qui a spiegare, la quale, non è che obbligasse ad una frequentazione così stretta, ma comunque era gradita ed auspicata e quindi condizionante .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...è proprio forse,una delega che avevamo dato alla madre di lei, nel senso che per un periodo abbastanza lungo ,per il fatto di vedersi ed "approfittare" delle cene e nell'affrancarsi dalle incombenze della normalità di una vita in due in cui si lavorava entrambi, faceva comodo trovarsi "la pappa pronta". Questo nasceva da una problematica familiare dei miei suoceri,che non sto qui a spiegare, la quale, non è che obbligasse ad una frequentazione così stretta, ma comunque era gradita ed auspicata e quindi condizionante .


Non sarei neanche disponibile cinque sere alla settimana.


----------

